# Audi A6 Wins "The World's Most Beautiful Automobile 2004" Award in Large Sedan Category



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

INGOLSTADT, Germany - Walter de’Silva, Head of Design for the Audi brand group, collects "The World’s most Beautiful Automobile 2004" awards for Audi, SEAT and Lamborghini at a ceremony in Milan. As announced in November, the Audi A6 was named as winner in the large saloon category, the Lamborghini Murciélago Roadster won the supercar category, while the SEAT Altea was given a special award.
In 2004, the Audi brand group increased its unit sales, revenues and profits by 0.4%, 3.3% and 10.7% respectively. This was driven by an increase in demand for outstandingly designed and engineered cars such as the A6, Murciélago Roadster and Altea. All three cars have received many awards, in particular the Audi A6 which has won nearly every important European award, such as the Golden Steering Wheel and Europe's Auto1, as well as the World Car of the Year Award.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Audi A6 Wins "The World's Most Beautiful Automobile 2004" A ... ([email protected])*

A6 is indeed a beautiful ride.


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm getting mine next week....Night Blue with Cream Beige interior....ahhhh....


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (JLoh)*

does anyone here have any shots of the new rs6?


----------



## car_nut (Jul 13, 2001)

*Re: (JLoh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLoh* »_I'm getting mine next week....Night Blue with Cream Beige interior....ahhhh....

Beautiful car...my current favorite. Seen quite a few here in LA just during the last week. 
Maybe folks postponed delivery because of all the rain


----------



## JEL27 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: (car_nut)*

Up here in SF BAy Area, I have only seen one...
Mine arrives next week!


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (car_nut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_nut* »_
Beautiful car...my current favorite. Seen quite a few here in LA just during the last week. 
Maybe folks postponed delivery because of all the rain









even with the quattro option


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (JEL27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JEL27* »_Up here in SF BAy Area, I have only seen one...
Mine arrives next week!

you will have to share the pics of your new toy!!!


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Audi A6 Wins "The World's Most Beautiful Automobile 2004" A ... ([email protected])*

i've even seen a few here in cleveburg..... the car is stunning... even when covered in salt.....


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (car_nut)*

There are a couple here in Vancouver, B.C., most of them are 3.2 and only saw 1 4.2 so far.


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

Just picked mine up today. Such a nice car. Drives nice too. Wish the 3.2 had a little more kick though


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (JLoh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLoh* »_Just picked mine up today. Such a nice car. Drives nice too. Wish the 3.2 had a little more kick though

time for a chip???


----------

